# Votre trombine à la mode South Park



## Pierrou (26 Juillet 2006)

Ben ouais, tiens, pourquoi ne pas essayer de faire vos trombines, o&#249; autres d&#233;lires en tout genre &#224; la mode de cette s&#233;rie t&#233;l&#233; d&#233;capante ? 

Voici un site qui vous aidera &#224; faire un perso de base "&#224; la South Park", c'est assez simple: http://www.discretos.net/go-1143-fabrique-ton-personnage-de-south-park.html

Ensuite, pourquoi ne pas rajouter des d&#233;tails en faisant une capture d'&#233;cran et en retouchant l'image obtenue avec le logiciel de dessin de votre choix ?  

Chez moi, voil&#224; ce que &#231;a donne, pour ma trombine na moi 








Si &#231;a vous branche, &#224; vous de jouer ! :love:


----------



## ange_63 (26 Juillet 2006)

Il existe d&#233;j&#224; un fil pour &#231;a! 

Edite: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=99197


----------



## macmarco (26 Juillet 2006)

Ahem, connais-tu MacG Park ? 


[Edith]
Grill&#233; par l'Edith d'Ange ! 
[/Edith]


----------



## Pierrou (26 Juillet 2006)

Oups, merde

Mes excuses... un modo pour supprimer ce thread inf&#226;me sorti de mon cerveau d&#233;bile ? :modo:


:rose:


----------



## ange_63 (26 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ahem, connais-tu MacG Park ?
> 
> 
> [Edith]
> ...



Héééé oui  ...


----------



## alèm (27 Juillet 2006)

_merci mon ange !  on ferme ! _


----------

